# Are Copperhead BB's Ok for my Judge ?



## kibbleking (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello, Just purchased a Judge 3" X 4" barrel.. I'm going to reload the shells.. Is anyone putting copperhead BB's in their loads ??
Or any thoughts on that you can share ??

Thanks
Clancy..


----------



## bobnoffs (Jul 16, 2011)

i think those pellets are steel.
bob noffs


----------



## kibbleking (Nov 9, 2013)

Good Morning Bob, copper coated steel.. Winchester puts 12 BB's in the PDX-1 ammo.. 
That's where I got the idea...
Thanks Bob..

Clancy


----------

